# [Struts] Innerhalb Action auf form zugreifen



## clemson (31. Aug 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte innerhalb einer Action die Methode eines anderen form-beans aufrufen...

Ist das möglich?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (31. Aug 2005)

wie meinst du das? Du hast ne LoginAction, ne LoginForm und ne IchweisnetwasForm, undann willst du in LoginAction#execute auf IchweisnetwasForm zugreifen ?

Kommt drauf an, wenn die IchweisnetwasForm im Session-Scope liegt, dann müsste es gehen (=über den SessionScope natürlich ;] ).


----------



## clemson (31. Aug 2005)

aha. also setze ich den scope bei der IchweisnetwasForm auf session...

und wie kann ich dann auf diese form innerhalb der Action#execute methode zugreifen??


----------



## Guest (6. Sep 2005)

clemson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aha. also setze ich den scope bei der IchweisnetwasForm auf session...
> 
> und wie kann ich dann auf diese form innerhalb der Action#execute methode zugreifen??



diese Form hat dann im Session-Scope genau den gleichen namen wie in deiner Struts-Config. Ich tippe da auf: 'ichweisnetwasfrm' 
also grob ausgedrückt:
 IchweisnetwasForm andereForm = (IchweisnetwasForm)request.getSession().getAttribute("ichweisnetwasfrm")


----------



## clemson (6. Sep 2005)

@Gast Danke, ich werds mal ausprobieren


----------

